# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Рама-навами 2011

## Вишну-рата дас

Дорогие преданные! Приглашаем вас на празднование Рама-навами в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты

"Та слава, которую Рамачандра приобрел, убив Равану потоками стрел, когда Его об этом попросили полубоги или за то, что Он построил мост через океан, на самом деле не составляет истинной славы Всевышнего Господа Рамачандры, духовное тело которого всегда занято в различных играх. Господь Рамачандра не имеет Себе равного, поэтому Ему не нужна была помощь обезьян для достижения победы над Раваной". (Ш.Б.9.11.20)

"О брахмана, давным-давно Верховный Господь Рамачандра явился на 9-й день растущей луны месяца Чаитра. В этот день человек должен соблюдать пост и поклоняться Господу Рамачандре. О лучший из полубогов, те, кто желаеют освобождения от материального существования, никогда не нарушат этот великий обет Рама-навами." ( Агастйа самхита)

10 апреля

15:00 - лекция Госвами Махараджа
17:00 - концерт группы "Гопал Бхаджан", посвященнй Славе Господа Рамачандры 
18:00 - прасад
19:00 - арати

12 апреля

15:00 - Абхишека Господа Рамачандры в пандале
17:30 - Лекция Госвами Махараджа
19:00 - Гаура-арати в пандале
20:00 - Экадашный пир



Мы будем очень признательны вам за помощь наполнении бюджета праздника:

Цветы для Божеств- 40 000 руб
Пир для Божеств- 15 000 руб
Ягья- 5 000 руб
Абхишека- 10 000 руб
Пир 10-го апреля- 72 000 руб
Пир 12-го апреля- 100 000 руб
Газ- 3 000 тыс
Расходные материалы- 3 000 руб
Аренда туалетов- 20 000 руб
Откачка септика- 5 000 руб
Бензин- 1 500 руб
Вывоз мусора- 2 500 руб
Отопление пандала- 6 000 руб
Прочее- 10 000 руб
Компенсация текущих расходов храма- 112 000 руб

ИТОГО: 420 000 руб

Фотографии прошлого года: 
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=91&Itemid=66
Подробнее о празднике Рама-навами: http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...4-22&Itemid=58

Приходите, Божества ждут вас!

----------

